# Slower Beagles



## conejero (Sep 5, 2013)

Just wondering, it seems that several guys that post regularly on here have swapped out their upper medium/faster beagle packs for medium speed. How come? What are some of the reasons that ya'll have gone that direction? Races covering less ground? Better line control/less breakdowns? Educate me please, if ya'll don't mind.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 5, 2013)

It's been several years since ive owned a pack but with slower dogs ive found that the rabbit circles faster and there are less checks. Fast dogs over run the track a lot more.


----------



## conejero (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Arrow3. I know that you are right about that, I guess I'm just curious as to what has caused a fair number of Ga. Beaglers to seem to have made that change, seems like in the last year.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 5, 2013)

Arrow3, My blueticks were 2-4 speed, while I was younger I thrilled myself taking off with them #1 My Take off is MUCH SLOWER at 66 years oldnow and they were about to give me a heart attack!!  #2 They OVER RAN the track too much and took too long to get the check  #3 They ran more like a COVEY of beagles than any type of line controll  , the Black Creeks and Otise and Stubby Bed beagles have a line controll that at my age am REALLY enjoying Videoing and moving with them. #4 With this slower type dog I can watch them as they run and SEE what each individual dog is doing to strengthen the pack. I would not dare say slow beagles are better than fast or slower beagles but that at this time in MY life by doing this it makes me HAPPY and EXCITED to watch them and hear them and hopefully get one on the tailgate each hunt!!! I guess in a nut shell that I am a PROGRESSIVE Pack Hunter, but it is built on "My Age" not a Pack order!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Slowing Down*

I am one that has slowed the pack down this year. I did for a few reasons. First of all there is far too much down time with fast hounds. Second the rabbits seem to circle quicker when not run so hard. Third is the rabbit population around home don't allow for a lot of multiple rabbit days. When I get a rabbit running, I would like to see the good long races. Last is that me and my son are getting into field trials and the medium style is what is ran in the South in SPO country.


----------



## conejero (Sep 5, 2013)

Great description Preacher. Those were some of the reasons that I would have guessed. May you enjoy many more years of running those little hounds. Did you sell off the Oakhills? Funny thing is, though I've never run with any, I thought that those Oakhill bred beagles were more medium speed themselves, am I mistaken?


----------



## conejero (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the answer Swampcat. Can't give a better reason than going into something like trialing your own dogs with your son. That, Sir, is the stuff! Are you also going to Blackcreek/Stubby/Otis lines? Is ther any Skullfork blood still out there?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 5, 2013)

conejero said:


> Great description Preacher. Those were some of the reasons that I would have guessed. May you enjoy many more years of running those little hounds. Did you sell off the Oakhills? Funny thing is, though I've never run with any, I thought that those Oakhill bred beagles were more medium speed themselves, am I mistaken?



They were FAST Speed for Me!!!!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 6, 2013)

conejero said:


> Thanks for the answer Swampcat. Can't give a better reason than going into something like trialing your own dogs with your son. That, Sir, is the stuff! Are you also going to Blackcreek/Stubby/Otis lines? Is ther any Skullfork blood still out there?



My bloodlines are Bear, Pro, and Stubby. No BC here.


----------



## dotties cutter (Sep 6, 2013)

Preacher landrum said it all. Some of us are getting older and we have to tailer  our running dogs  or get left in the dust.


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 6, 2013)

preacher where did you keep them 6 to 9 speed dogs i never saw them run in any videos


----------



## FrancoMo (Sep 6, 2013)

I use to trial a fast dog in Fl but switched to a more line control medium speed hound to trial in Ga , love it , had 3 hounds down the other day and they ran the same rab for 3 miles and circled him to me numerous times. the only knock I have on some of the medium speed hounds is they lack the hunt the faster ones had


----------



## bethelpreacher (Sep 6, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> preacher where did you keep them 6 to 9 speed dogs i never saw them run in any videos




I like the faster dogs myself. My dogs run the line just like I like them to do, nose to the ground when needed and nose up when running in hot pursuit. 
As far as the check goes, it isn't always true that fast dogs over run the check making for long checks. I have a couple of medium fast dogs as quick in the check as any slower dogs. 
It really boils down to what you like. I like rabbit dogs period  but I have the need for speed.

 I'm getting old too and I don't have to walk with my pack to know what they are doing; the briar patches here prevent it anyway; just too thick   I will say this; Mr. Rabbit better have on his running shoe or he will get caught.
Come to Thomson, GA and run with this ragged run pack of Rabbit dogs anytime; you will enjoy it thoroughly.
We run year round  and have some places to run even in deer season.


----------



## canepatch (Sep 6, 2013)

Tim, we must have had some 21-speed dogs and didn't know it.  It's different strokes for different folks, and as long as you're buying the feed just run what you like.


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 6, 2013)

canepatch said:


> Tim, we must have had some 21-speed dogs and didn't know it.  It's different strokes for different folks, and as long as you're buying the feed just run what you like.



I knew you wouldn't be able to resist! 

Is that knee going to be ready?


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 6, 2013)

mlandrum said:


> Arrow3, My blueticks were 6-9 speed


Did they spill out of your truck on the interstate?


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 6, 2013)

good one glen


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

I  Geared Up for more Speed about 3-4 years ago.  
I got tired of hour long races & never seeing the rabbit and when I did he was 4 football fields ahead of the pack. In my experiences slower dogs tend to have a little more mouth and are more prone to cold trail.  Most my dogs now are D.R. breeding or of something very similar in style.  Its what I like for hunting.  Pressure a rabbit and you force him out of his comfort zone and you will see him.  Give him time and he will play hide & seek with you all day.

Bottom Line though whatever floats your boat. Were all hounds men and I wish there were more of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwood (Sep 6, 2013)

I had faster dogs when I first started. Killed plenty of rabbits, but they did have a lot more breakdowns, overrunning, swinging etc. Had a older friend put me a pack of 5 med speed dogs together and I was amazed at how they moved a rabbit. Sold the faster ones and never looked back. Dont want a walkie talkie, but one with the brains to run when they can and walk it when they have to and make the turns and account for the rabbit! Ive had several 3 hour steady races on the same rabbit that come by me more times than I want to count. Most of the time when Im just running they can jump one rabbit and thats all I need.   Most of the time they run it till I have to pull them off it to go home. Theyve ran a few till they caught him.Not perfect by any means, but I like em. I had a feller tell me once that you want hounds with the desire to catch the rabbit but 1st you got to be able to have hounds that can run it. YOU CAN NOT CATCH HIM IN THE CHECK!!!! Hey its a good thing we all like different speeds and styles, If we didnt the pound would be full of these awesome little hounds! It wont be long till we can break out the shotguns!!!


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 6, 2013)

Tell it Hardwood.  I like a good solid pack of hounds that have the brains and are consistent.  They do not let their legs over run their nose.  I just got back from running tonight.  Ran 3 hounds on 1 rabbit.  They ran 2 hours and were locked on.  Line control, brains, and enough foot to use both.  

Hardwood you better get those hounds tuned up!  Season's right around the corner!!  You may want to bring a sling shot, you may be more accurate with that than the commanche . . . .


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 7, 2013)

6-9 preacher? 6-9? On the medium scale maybe ....I run fast dogs an have seen very few w hat I would call a 9 ...whew...oak hill a 9? Whew!! 
I like fast dogs w some sense, I have some fast dogs that dont over run bad an are good quick check dogs...it's just not the same w a slow or medium speed pack to me anymore ...I like em as fast as possible w some control yes they come that way they also come the same speed with lots of over runs  an loose check work....when scent is right there definitely is nothing like a fast pack...seems we had this post last year about this time an it turned into a battle of why fast dogs that cut an swing are bad an line control is good ???


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 7, 2013)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> 6-9 preacher? 6-9? On the medium scale maybe ....I run fast dogs an have seen very few w hat I would call a 9 ...whew...oak hill a 9? Whew!!
> I like fast dogs w some sense, I have some fast dogs that dont over run bad an are good quick check dogs...it's just not the same w a slow or medium speed pack to me anymore ...I like em as fast as possible w some control yes they come that way they also come the same speed with lots of over runs  an loose check work....when scent is right there definitely is nothing like a fast pack...seems we had this post last year about this time an it turned into a battle of why fast dogs that cut an swing are bad an line control is good ???



Sorry Jeremiah, they were probably only a 4-5 , but when you get my mileage on ya at 66, that 4-5 will probably wear your  hiny out also, maybe that's why we need this post each year??  The question was ask and being one of the ones the questions went to I simply tried to answer it simply  Far as I can see there is NO BATTLING going on??


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 8, 2013)

O im not saying this ones a battle...not yet anyway..I'm glad u found some you enjoy,  that's the important part.


----------



## conejero (Sep 8, 2013)

*tuff crowd, Preacher*

I'm liking this thread, guys, my original question about why the switch has been answered honestly. Good reasons, 66 years young, I'm pushing 56, getting close, but not there yet, also great reason: trialing SPO with a youngster since SPO style is the most trialed in the region. I tend to prefer the faster, drifting style since it takes me back to a time, 30+ years ago, other hounds, other game.... I will say, I had a great little medium speed beagle with a great mouth that I used to love running solo, killed rabbits with him with everything from shotgun, (got to easy), to .22's, to slingshot. He would keep them circling for hours, in an acre. All said, ya'll are mighty rough on that Preacher man! "Spill out of your truck on the interstate..."  hee hee.


----------



## Hardwood (Sep 8, 2013)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Hardwood you better get those hounds tuned up!  Season's right around the corner!!  You may want to bring a sling shot, you may be more accurate with that than the commanche . . . .


Funny you said that Garrett, that's my goal this year- to kill a running rabbit w my flip!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 8, 2013)

conejero said:


> I'm liking this thread, guys, my original question about why the switch has been answered honestly. Good reasons, 66 years young, I'm pushing 56, getting close, but not there yet, also great reason: trialing SPO with a youngster since SPO style is the most trialed in the region. I tend to prefer the faster, drifting style since it takes me back to a time, 30+ years ago, other hounds, other game.... I will say, I had a great little medium speed beagle with a great mouth that I used to love running solo, killed rabbits with him with everything from shotgun, (got to easy), to .22's, to slingshot. He would keep them circling for hours, in an acre. All said, ya'll are mighty rough on that Preacher man! "Spill out of your truck on the interstate..."  hee hee.



Probably, if I still had that FAST pack huh:4-5) Saturday I wouldn't fell in the creek because everybody says," if you have Black Creeks they'll still be back in the creek while the fast ones have taken the rabbit over the hill"


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 9, 2013)

Preacher, if we keep getting older, you reckon we'll be doing this? Check out the jump at the 7:40 mark.


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 10, 2013)

Did the back dog ever move? I would rather use a turtle to chase rabbits with! I think they need to make sure that the second dog was not barking a holed rabbit!


----------



## woofy (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it is amazing the stamina of these dogs, how can they wag their tails like that for so long.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Preacher you reckon them dogs are for sale they would fit your pack real good.


----------



## conejero (Sep 10, 2013)

*wow*

That video is absolutely amazing. My grandaughter's clothes would go out of style a long time before you could go a couple hundred yards, let alone circle a rabbit! Before I hit play, I thought those big lemon dogs were gonna be some driving, oversize Patch bred swamper dogs. Yea, I don't understand how the guys in the video can do that with a straight face!

Oh, and I'm telling you guys, you better not go to the woods alone with that Preacher, after all the ribbing, he may momentarily lose his religion, and there could be an "accident"!


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 10, 2013)

bethelpreacher said:


> Hey Preacher you reckon them dogs are for sale they would fit your pack real good.


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 10, 2013)

Be careful boys. Mike is going to have a War flashback with all the heat you all are putting on him.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2013)

I would remind you guys to look at my AVATAR real CLOSE  and I could get away with it real easy--"In-Coming!!!!!":


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 10, 2013)

mlandrum said:


> I would remind you guys to look at my AVATAR real CLOSE  and I could get away with it real easy--"In-Coming!!!!!":



now preacher you know it's all the truth none of us would doubt you and your 9 speed dogs


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 10, 2013)

Fellas Preacher has two secret weapons at home he aint broke out yet ....Just give him some time


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 10, 2013)

shawnrice said:


> Fellas Preacher has two secret weapons at home he aint broke out yet ....Just give him some time



Hope those new hounds can keep up with the undisclosed secret weapons.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 10, 2013)

Preacher knows what he is doing and he knows what he wants. We may get some good video this season, if we can just keep him out of the creeks.


----------



## canepatch (Sep 11, 2013)

I may consent for the preacher to video my pack for just one hunt if the pay is really good.  It would be a GREAT  training video for the SLOW CREEKS to watch and envy how to GET 'R DONE!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 11, 2013)

My 4-9 speed Black Creeks will be shooting a new movie in the morning , better get your  ready and please NONo No: DRINKING with it cause your heads will be spinning enough just to see the race


----------



## bingham (Sep 11, 2013)

hope you got enough tape in your camcorder....may run out before they circle the rabbit back to ya...and im guessing the pop corn is to keep us awakesorry preacher couldnt help myself


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 12, 2013)

mlandrum said:


> My 4-9 speed Black Creeks will be shooting a new movie in the morning , better get your  ready and please NONo No: DRINKING with it cause your heads will be spinning enough just to see the race



where did tou find a 9 speed blackcreek


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> where did tou find a 9 speed blackcreek



Daddy Ron you should know that answer--  "Back In The Creek!!"


----------

